# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Реорганизация разделов форума

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Сегодня мы провели оптимизацию и реорганизацию разделов форума, с целью уменьшить количество отображаемых разделов и изменить подход к их каталогизации на более логичный. Надеемся, что новая структура облегчит вашу навигацию по форуму.

Хотя реорганизация была довольно масштабной, мы не стали удалять или сливать разделы; разница состоит лишь в их расположении и - местами - в наименовании. В частности, менее активные разделы включены в состав более активных, переименованы каталоги, установлены параллели между их содержанием.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Groft

По возможности ветку бета-тестирования переместить на прежнее место, чтобы сразу была видна.   
ps Минут 20 искал куда вы ее заныкали  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

В описании раздела отображаются и подразделы в случае их наличия.

----------


## Groft

> В описании раздела отображаются и подразделы в случае их наличия.


И все же...  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

И всё же, реорганизация была нужна, была обсуждена коллегиально в закрытом разделе (как у нас принято) и она проведена. Ваше мнение принято к сведению.

----------


## Matias

Почему отчетный раздел  по сервису 911 расположен не в категории "Аналитика"?

----------


## anton_dr

Потому что он напрямую относится к "Помогите". А аналитикой в темах о помощи - не пахнет.

----------

